# How to reset the Gfive E71 phone security code



## prakashr85 (Jul 5, 2010)

Friends anyone tell me how to reset the china made Gfive E71 phone's security code as my friend had forgotten the password now whenever we power on the mobile it asks for security code. I tried the default passwords like 1122, 3344, 1234, 5678, 0000 none of them works even I googled a lot and didnt found any results.


----------



## ukina (Sep 15, 2010)

Hi friends, 
The factory default password for G'Five E71 is 1122. You can reset the password in Settings - phone setup. If your problem has not been solved, please send email to gfive custumer service staff at service@gfivemobile.com.

gfive mobile authoritative website: G'FIVE INTERNATIONAL LIMITED-Home


----------

